# More ... > For the public >  Protecting beehive and people near path

## Reubenwhitaker

Hi,

I'm currently designing a path for walking and cycling in Dumfries and Galloway, working for an engineering social enterprise with a local development trust.

At one location, the path passes nearby to a bee hive in an adjacent garden. I understand that bee swarming activities may pose a risk to people using the path. Also that perhaps the bees would be stressed if the path is used frequently. I'd welcome any advice or experience people have on protecting the bees and people in this situation.

So far, I have the following ideas:
- Using a tall wicker screen between the path and hive
- Planting a tall hedge between the path and hive
- Position the hive entrance in the opposite direction to the path

Many thanks,

Reuben

----------


## fatshark

The tall screen should work. One of my apiaries has 6' security fencing (which has great big holes in it). 90% of the bees choose to fly over it. With something denser they'll all be forced up and away. 

A friend has half a dozen hives 6 feet from a well-used public path. His hives faced the path, but were separated by a hedge. All the bees flew up and over and I don't think most of the public had a clue they were even there.

Of course, you could also ask the beekeeper to move the hive instead  :Wink:

----------


## Bridget

> The tall screen should work. One of my apiaries has 6' security fencing (which has great big holes in it). 90% of the bees choose to fly over it. With something denser they'll all be forced up and away. 
> 
> A friend has half a dozen hives 6 feet from a well-used public path. His hives faced the path, but were separated by a hedge. All the bees flew up and over and I don't think most of the public had a clue they were even there.
> 
> Of course, you could also ask the beekeeper to move the hive instead


We planted a ribes hedge between our hives and garden.  5 years on its very dense, I cut it back to about 6ft every year and bees fly up and over most of the time. Advantage is that bees and other pollinators love ribes flowers and it gives them some early pollen.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Reubenwhitaker

Superb. Thanks for your replies, they have boosted my confidence  :Embarrassment:

----------


## typhil01

> Superb. Thanks for your replies, they have boosted my confidence


I wonder which of the proposed options you still chose - I think the hedge, the most aesthetic option!

----------

